# The first Olympics joke?



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

It's 2012 and it's the Olympics in London.
A Scotsman, an Englishman and an Irishman want to get in, but they haven't got tickets. 

The Scotsman picks up a manhole-cover, tucks it under his arm and walks to the gate. 
"McTavish, Scotland," he says, "Discus," and in he walks.

The Englishman picks up a length of scaffolding and slings it over his
shoulder. 
"Waddington-Smythe, England," he says, "Pole vault," and in he walks.

The Irishman looks around, picks up a roll of barbed wire and tucks it
under his arm. 
"O'Malley, Ireland," he says, 
"Fencing."


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ah the old ones are being recycled ....here is another:


A man met a beautiful lady and he decided he wanted to marry her right away.

She protested, "But we don't know anything about each other."

He replied, "That's all right; we'll learn about each other as we go along."

So she consented, and they were married and went on a honeymoon to a very nice resort.

One morning, they were lying by the pool when he got up off his towel, climbed up to the 10 meter board and did a two and a half tuck gainer, entering the water perfectly, almost without a ripple. This was followed by a three rotations in jackknife position before he again straightened out and cut the water like a knife. After a few more demonstrations, he came back and lay down on his towel.

She said, "That was incredible!"

He said, "I used to be an Olympic diving champion. You see, I told you we'd learn more about ourselves as we went along."

So she got up, jumped in the pool and started doing lengths. She was moving so fast that the froth from her pushing off at one end of the pool would hardly be gone before she was already touching the other end of the pool!

She did lengths in freestyle, breast stroke, even butterfly! After about thirty laps, completed in mere minutes, she climbed back out and lay down on her towel, barely breathing hard.

He said, "That was incredible! Were you an Olympic swimmer?"

"No," she said, "I was a hooker in Venice"


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So the chap says

"Really?? I didnt expect you to be a fan let alone play rugby" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

